# Lets see everyones workbench...



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Lots and lots of threads re: workbenches, designs, materials, etc. Lots of talk, few pictures.

I want to see everyones workbench. I'm not concerned if it's piled with stuff. I don't care if it's an old door on sawhorses, or an expensive Lee Valley unit. I used an old door for years, and won't judge.

I finally cleaned mine off, it's 5 degrees outside, and cleaning the bench was better than running for bagels.

Mine has a top that's 37"x64"x2-1/2" thick. All rough cut maple from the in-laws farm. Ripped on a small Craftsman TS, and jointed with a plane. The legs are 4x4's all mortis and tennoned. The dovetails were hand cut. It stands 38" tall, and weighs 300+ lbs.


----------



## Drs3077 (Nov 15, 2010)

I went from a folding table to this bench it measures 40"x 84" 2 vice plenty off storage for tools underneath made out of oak and plywood. Have casters for easy moving around and 2 truck stops that work for parking brakes


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Nothing fancy, but it suits my work (which is nothing fancy either) Link with more pictures, and a link within that link on the build 
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/my-bench-done-now-4301/

The base









The top before I drilled the dog holes


















Action shot










.


----------



## midcent' dave (Dec 20, 2010)

Here's mine that I'm working on. Still have some finishing touches to do: doors, end vise, and bench dogs. It's my first bench and I'm pretty excited about it. Don't know how I lived without one.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Nothing special... heavy, solid and flat. :smile:


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

They're all so different, but they are all the same in that they all suit the user needs. That's what I wanted to see.


----------



## Firewalker (Jan 3, 2011)

mdntrdr I really like that bench. Looks sold as a rock. That paper roll on the end looks like it saves you hours of scraping glue off the bench. I assume that is what it's for.


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

Firewalker said:


> mdntrdr I really like that bench. Looks sold as a rock. That paper roll on the end looks like it saves you hours of scraping glue off the bench. I assume that is what it's for.


nice shop too. big. like the veriety of cabinets too, very resourceful.


----------



## Jeff Shafer (Nov 16, 2010)

Wow beautiful work fellows! It's really cool to see (as was stated above) all the different styles. This is one of my favorite parts of this forum. Thanks!


----------



## Firewalker (Jan 3, 2011)

jack warner said:


> nice shop too. big. like the veriety of cabinets too, very resourceful.


I agree


----------



## timmybgood (Jan 11, 2011)

work bench in my shop, nothing fancy, mdf and 2x4's. though it serves its purpose i'm sure i'll build a nice one eventually.
it's in the bottom right there, not really a good pic









the bench in my garage. needed more space than i had, so i came up with this extending table and pull out combo. the main top is some old metal behemoth the previous owner had left in the back yard. the extending top is just a 30" steel door slab with 3/4" mdf


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Whoa, I'm liking that pull out bench! Great idea when you're scrunched for space (like me!)


----------



## Clark (Aug 13, 2009)

Here is a pic of my work bench just after I finished putting it together. Nothing special but it has served me pretty well so far. 
The second pic is after I put up some pegboard on the wall, a must for any basement shop!

The main problem I ran into was that although the 2x4 frame and doubled up 3/4" plywood top make for a good solid work surface, the vice I bought to mount to the side is way to short and I'm not anxious to start cutting away the frame to make the vise level with the top.:thumbdown:


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

Nice calendar:thumbsup: Oh, yeah, the bench is nice too.


----------



## blackemmons (Nov 29, 2007)

Built this one a year ago. Ash top, lamanated southern pine/oak legs and frame with black walnut dowels.

Top is removable. WT 300 lbs plus but has UHMW feed so I can slide if need be.


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

@ blackemmons, WOW! Just WOW! Very nice bench!


----------



## Winder (Jan 27, 2011)

It came with the house, has some built in outlets and a switch.


----------



## ben arnott (Nov 15, 2008)

Not an original design. It's based on Andre Roubo's french workbench from Chris Schwarz book. I'm getting frustrated with it though. I need a tail vise. I may build a new one this year. Its been a good bench though.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Every bench was different. They were all the same as being " nothing special" or " nothing fancy". Each one is clearly function over form. I know that when a person builds a work bench, it is made with the individuals needs first and foremost. Mine is too tall for most users, that's ok, I'm the only one using it. When I look at modern mass produced items, such as cars, power drills, clothes washers, etc, they seem to have a similar look to them, and made to fit an average size person. 

Thanx to all who all who posted, I like seeing the individual styles showing through.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Nothing special, they work.


----------



## Kirkus (Dec 19, 2010)




----------



## mjdtexan (Dec 13, 2008)

← sighs. I really need me one of those work benches.


----------



## Scoma (Apr 1, 2011)

It's not much, but my shop is a 1 car garage. The top is a solid core door that I had extra from work with a MDF sheet on top of that to give a flat surface.


----------



## Savage (Apr 16, 2011)

Great, now along with all my other problems, I have workbench envy! Here is my little bench on the right. Alot of times I just put a piece of plywood on my tablesaw.


----------



## jstange2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Here is mine. I am waiting to get the "extra" stuff out of my shop then I can add my base and vises.


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

my work bench is nothing realy special its just 2x4 with an mdf top with peg board on the whole wall and a shelf about a foot off the ground


----------



## RetiredLE (Jan 20, 2011)

Here is mine. The base is metal (Grizzly) with a 2X4/plywood top. I added a couple of power strips and attached several metal electrical box cover plates around the exterior for the magnetic work light. Also installed two drawers for small items and a bottom shelf for larger stuff. The legs have threaded adjusters on the bottom for my uneven floor. Oh, and a small woodworkers vise to round out the system.


----------



## eigersa (Apr 17, 2011)

no pics of my workbench (yet), suffice to say it's a 2m x 1,2m steel frame with a 20mm ply on top, that's it. I love those benches that are being posted but have to say don't know if I could work on them and risk messing them up!


----------



## Mr Mac (May 31, 2010)

Here is mine. I have since cut the slots for the miter gauge as well as a cutout for the blade guard. It is just an old base cabinet someone was tossing out and a $10 piece of melamine Lowe's marked down because it was the top piece and the shipping bands broke chunks off the edges. Now that I have the new saw coming I'll head back to Lowe's and see if they have any more melamine and redo it with better oak banding (not shown) and the wood vise that has been in a box for months...


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

eigersa said:


> no pics of my workbench (yet), suffice to say it's a 2m x 1,2m steel frame with a 20mm ply on top, that's it. I love those benches that are being posted but have to say don't know if I could work on them and risk messing them up!


My bench, as of now, is covered with a nice mix of sedona red, and dark walnut stain. As soon as I'm done with this table job, I'll take a few minutes with a smoothing plane and a couple coats of BLO. It'll be like new again. 

Go ahead, build one and use it. Unless you cut into it with a saw, there's little that can't be repaired.

And I still keep my original door and sawhorses close at hand. They served me well in the past, and will in the future.


----------



## thehunter (Oct 27, 2010)

you dont want to see mine. it is never clean or organized


----------



## RetiredLE (Jan 20, 2011)

You saw mine right? You shouldn't feel bad at all after seeing mine....


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Did not really have any other pictures of my bench. I will try to get a better one tommorrow


----------



## thehunter (Oct 27, 2010)

RetiredLE said:


> You saw mine right? You shouldn't feel bad at all after seeing mine....


yours looks pretty neat and clean compared to mine


----------



## RetiredLE (Jan 20, 2011)

Well maybe post a small pic then  to avoid shocking the rest of us.


----------



## thehunter (Oct 27, 2010)

ok here it is. its really bad. the top pic is my assembly table where i do most of my work. its usually not this bad. the 2 benches in the 2nd pic are mine and my dads bench. the one in the front my dad built me when i was like 7. im 16 now. its more like a junk collector now. before i start my next project they are getting cleaned


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Here is a picture of bench-oak mortise and tennon framework and douglas fir top-about 350 lbs worth.


----------



## RetiredLE (Jan 20, 2011)

mike1950 said:


> Here is a picture of bench-oak mortise and tennon framework and douglas fir top-about 350 lbs worth.


Dang. Do you rebuild engine blocks on that?


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

RetiredLE, I started with some really nice straight grained doug fir that I paid near to nothing for at an auction and then some red oak that was in the way and when I got done it was just a bit heavy. At that point it was just a little late. My FIL who was an airline pilot asked me what I planned to land on it.. :smile:


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

still haven't finished my drawers hahaha


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

This is my main workbench. I have benches on three walls of the shop. The cabinet on the wall is supposed to have drawers but there is 40 of them so I haven't got around to thet yet......:laughing:


----------



## RetiredLE (Jan 20, 2011)

Longknife said:


> This is my main workbench. I have benches on three walls of the shop. The cabinet on the wall is supposed to have drawers but there is 40 of them so I haven't got around to thet yet......:laughing:
> View attachment 23702


Wow. Nicely done.


----------

